# Blocking IE access out...



## Jdokan (Mar 28, 2008)

Anybody have any thoughts on this?  I basically want IE to act like Websense...


----------



## Jdokan (Mar 28, 2008)

Jdokan said:


> Anybody have any thoughts on this? I basically want IE to act like Websense...


let me clarify this statement....the user wants to block this pc for all users to only access one site...


----------



## crushing (Mar 28, 2008)

Jdokan said:


> let me clarify this statement....the user wants to block this pc for all users to only access one site...


 
Try setting the proxy server address as the site to be accessed.

From the IE menu bar select Tools -> Internet Options -> Connection Tab -> Lan Settings Button


----------



## Jdokan (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah....We don't run a proxy unfortunately...Personally as long as the users work is getting done I don't see the issue.(unless they're doing something stupid) (heck I shouldn't be on MT right now...but....)..We don't have access to the firewall logs so I can't have the timestamps looked at....kinda blind to everything....I do appreciate the input though....have a great weekend


----------



## Carol (Mar 28, 2008)

Jdokan said:


> Yeah....We don't run a proxy unfortunately...Personally as long as the users work is getting done I don't see the issue.(unless they're doing something stupid) (heck I shouldn't be on MT right now...but....)..We don't have access to the firewall logs so I can't have the timestamps looked at....kinda blind to everything....I do appreciate the input though....have a great weekend




You can still do it even if you don't have a proxy server.

Follow the steps that crushing mentioned then put in a bogus address for the proxy server and put the allowed site(s) in the "bypass proxy for local address" box.  The same effect will be realized.


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 28, 2008)

damn, Carols good


----------



## Carol (Mar 28, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> damn, Carols good



Just a geek


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 28, 2008)

*swoon*


----------



## Jdokan (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks ...I passed this along to my user....appreciate the support....
Now what do you know about winmail.dat issues.....just kidding....
Thanks again.
jeff,


----------



## FearlessFreep (Apr 1, 2008)

I was wondering if you could use the hosts file to block on wildcards

127.0.0.1 *.com
127.0.0.1 *.net

etc..

and I found this page

http://www.ezlan.net/host.html

Which talks about setting you dns server to 127.0.0.1 so that *nothing* gets resolved and then adding only the one server you want to the hosts file.


----------



## crushing (Apr 1, 2008)

Jdokan said:


> Thanks ...I passed this along to my user....appreciate the support....
> Now what do you know about winmail.dat issues.....just kidding....
> Thanks again.
> jeff,


 
I'll bet the recipient getting the winmail.dat file isn't using Outlook.  Before sending the email to non-Outlook recipients, change the format of the email to Plaint Text.  If the recipient is in the address book, then you can set 'plain text' for that (or those) recipient(s).

If you want plain text to be the default and avoid most winmail.dat issue go into Tools -> Options -> Mail Format or something like that and change the format to 'plain text'.

The recipient won't get your pretty stationery and other rich text formatting though.


----------



## Jdokan (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks...yes this is for non-microsoft clients in this case Notes.....We did eventually find a server based solution as the client based became difficult to control....If you edit the remote Domains tab under the Organization Configuration (HUB Transport)and change the message format tab to not use rich-text format the server then doesn't send ANY messages this way...
Again *thanks* to everyone that takes the time to help....Beyond being a vehicle for my relaxation this site has proven invaluable to my professional use...


----------

